
Training a single AI model can emit as much carbon as 5 cars in their lifetimes - walterbell
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/613630/training-a-single-ai-model-can-emit-as-much-carbon-as-five-cars-in-their-lifetimes/
======
floatingatoll
Paper direct link from the article:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1v3TxkqPuzvRfiV_RVyRTTFbHl1p...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1v3TxkqPuzvRfiV_RVyRTTFbHl1pZq7Ab/view)

